# Sticky  The Guide To The Moroccan Forum



## The-s

Hello and welcome to the Moroccan forum!

______________________​

After accommodating yourself with the rules, here’s a list of advices, tips, and information that may be useful:

*Abbreviations:*Sccm: Skyscrappercity Morocco
U-C: under construction | U-E: under extension | T-O: topped out
U-R: under refurbishment / under reconstruction.​*Useful threads:* Ask your questions | Questions about Morocco | Remarks & suggestions [To the mods]

*Pre-posting:*Lurk: take your time to better understand the atmosphere of the forum.
Search: To prevent redundancies, it is preferable to search for existing answers and threads (to do so: click on the button “search” on the top-right).







*Posting:**New topic/Thread:*​Every thread belongs to a specific category. New thread must be created within those categories, not outside of them.
For example, if you want to create a new thread about a project in the city of Casablanca, you should go to that specific section then click on the button "New Thread":







*Title form use for projects:* the shorter, the better and preferably in English.​Name of the city | Name of the project | Additional information (if possible) | statue 
Ex1: CASABLANCA | Meditel headquarters Tower | 20 F | #Cancelled
Ex2: MARRAKECH | Railway Station | 25 000 m² | 120 MDH | #Realized​*Debating:*​Respect others; attack the idea not the person.
Avoid bashing, city vs city, country vs country, etc. Constructive criticism is welcomed though. 
To avoid flam wars in hot topics such as religion, politics, etc. it is preferable to be objective in the most possible manner.​*Images:*​Uploading:​1. From your computer:

In order to post an image from your computer, it needs to be uploaded in a web server, to do so, it is necessary to register in one of the website that provides this service, such as: Hostingpics.com, Flickr.com (ideal for personal photos) and Imgur.com. 
After uploading your photo, you need to copy its direct link provided by one of the servers above, and past it in here:







(visible in the posting box)
In Flickr you have to copy the BBcode and past it directly in the posting box (more info: here).

2. From a website:

Click on the right button of your mouse; copy the direct link of the image; past it here:







(visible in the posting box)​Posting:​


If the image is not yours, it is imperative to provide the source (the website’s page that features the concerned image).
Posting too much photos in the same post is not the best way to go, 3 to 4 photos per post are enough.
Large photos are not the best way to go either. (1024px is recommended)
Quoting: it is unnecessary to quote photos in posts on the same page.
Photography & architecture: This section is for photos, not articles.
​*Videos:*​Video from certain websites can be embedded:​Youtube : copy what is after “=” in the web address and paste it between these two tags:








Dailymotion: copy what is between: ”video/” and “_” in the web address then past it between these two tags:








Vimeo: copy what is after “.com/” in the web address then past it between these two tags:









If you encounter any difficulties, you may ask for solutions here: FAQ ~ About SSC ~ Uploading images and videos?​*Thread’s subscription:*Subscription to threads is done automatically after posting a message within.
Subscription without posting can be done by clicking on the “Subscribe to this Thread” button found in “Thread Tools”.










Subscribed threads with new messages are visible in the “User CP” (User control panel).​
*Unwanted content:*Content that is prohibited by the rules can be reported by any member, by clicking on the button “report” on the left of the message in question:


----------

